# NfS World Neuling braucht bei Einstellungen Hilfe



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2014)

Da Rivals nach rund 140h seinen Reiz verliert, hab ich mich gestern Abend World zugewendet und hab nun zwei kleine Einstellungsprobleme:

1. Obwohl ich bei Download des Client maximal Details eingestellt habe, kann maximal eine Auflösung von 1240X1024 einstellen was eine ziemlich kitschige Grafik ergibt.

2. Gibt es ne Möglichkeit die Lenkung so einzustellen das man schön fein Lenken kann?
Hab jetzt mir das Ganze auf dem PS3-Pad auf dem Xpader eingerichtet, aber das ergibt nur Volleinschlag oder gerade aus.


Die beiden Probleme führen nun dazu dass mir nach 30min Spielzeit schlecht wird und das kannte ich bis jetzt nur von Trackmania Nation.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. März 2014)

1. Finger weg von X-Padder! Entweder man(n) gewöhnt sich an die Pad-Standartbelegung oder lässt es. Eine Wahl gibt es bei World nicht.
2. Schau' mal hier 'rein [Klick] Auch wenn die Seite inaktiv ist, der eine oder andere World-Experte lässt sich da blicken, einfach mal anklopfen.


----------



## Efti (31. März 2014)

Hallo.
Need for Speed World unterstützt nicht sehr viele Gamecontroller:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft 
Xbox 360 Controller for Windows 

Logitech 
Logitech ChillStream 
Logitech Rumble Gamepad F510 
Logitech RumblePad 
Logitech Rumblepad 2 
Logitech WingMan Cordless Gamepad 
Logitech Cordless Rumblepad 2 
Logitech Dual Action Gamepad 
Logitech G25 Racing Wheel 
Logitech G27 Racing Wheel 

Thrustmaster 
Thrustmaster Universal Challenge Racing Wheel 
----------------------------------------------------------

Siehe Hier:
EA-Foren

Mit Deinem Controller bleibt Dir wohl nichts anderes übrig als mit Xpadder zu spielen oder mit der Tastatur.

 Edit: Man kann auch nichts einstellen. Die Belegung ist vom Programm fest vorgegeben (Habe XBOX 360 Controller).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2014)

Dann hätte ich ja noch Glück, ich hab noch je ein Logitech RumbelPad 1 und 2 rumliegen > ich verwende normalerweise das PS3-Pad wegen den praktischen Schultertasten.

Aber die magere Auflösung ist nach wie vor ein riesen Problem > beim NfS Carbon wurde mir nie schlecht.


----------



## Addi (1. April 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich ja noch Glück, ich hab noch je ein Logitech RumbelPad 1 und 2 rumliegen > ich verwende normalerweise das PS3-Pad wegen den praktischen Schultertasten.
> 
> Aber die magere Auflösung ist nach wie vor ein riesen Problem > beim NfS Carbon wurde mir nie schlecht.


 
Ich hatte damals keine Probleme mit hohen Auflösungen. Sogar mit Downsampling ala 2880x1620 waren ohne Probleme einstellbar.
Ich habe damals auch xPadder benutzt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. April 2014)

Bei mir geht die Einstelliungen bis zum Maximum der Bildschirmauflösung, bringt downsampling so viel bessere Grafik ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2014)

rako81sna schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals keine Probleme mit hohen Auflösungen. Sogar mit Downsampling ala 2880x1620 waren ohne Probleme einstellbar.
> Ich habe damals auch xPadder benutzt.


Das Problem ist das er mir gar keine höheren Auflösung anbietet. 
Ich wäre ja schon zufrieden wenn ich näher an die native Auflösung meines Monitors (1920X1200) käme.
Downsampling muß nicht sein, würde es aber sicher nicht nein sagen dazu.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2014)

Hab es jetzt wunschgemäß zum laufen bekommen (PS3-Pad und auch Auflösung in 1920X1200), leider hat sich das Problem mit dem Übel werden nicht gebessert.

Hab in der Zwischenzeit meine Grabelkistenerungenschaft vom Media Markt (Split/Second Velocity für ~4€) begonnen zu spielen da ja World nicht wunschgemäß lief > wenn ich es durch habe, mal schauen ob ich World so spielen kann.


----------

